# Best Snow Removal Contractor in Toledo Area



## Ronald Slapp (Dec 4, 2003)

I want to meet and greet this company owner.


----------



## scott browne (Oct 21, 2004)

ODOT runs a nice scam


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

scott browne said:


> ODOT runs a nice scam


What in the world does this have to do with the original post?


----------



## scott browne (Oct 21, 2004)

simply saying ODOT has a large and profitable snow removal operation


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I doubt it, but what does that have to do with "Best Snow Removal Contractor in Toledo Area"?

The State does not qualify as a "Contractor". It is not in business and generates no revenue. So it is in no way "profitable" and can never be unless the law is changed so anyone could hire the ODOT to plow snow.


----------



## Ronald Slapp (Dec 4, 2003)

I heard greensweep is a big one


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

top 5 IMO

Greensweep (50+ pcs equipment)
Elite (20 or so trucks)
Floralandscape (15 or so trucks)
McClerg - Kramer (15 or so trucks)
PJ Lawncare (10 or so trucks) (just to patronize my bud) pumpkin:


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Ronald Slapp said:


> I want to meet and greet this company owner.


My question is why do you want to meet these people?


----------



## usabestsnoplowr (Nov 6, 2004)

If ODOT had to turn a profit they would be bankrupt.


----------

